# Can someone please tell me if this looks good for DIY CO2 setup



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

It would be greatly appreciated if somebody could tell me if this would work, thanks so much.:-\"

Go here instead, the writing doesn't show up untitled.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting thanks


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like it would work just fine to me.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya looks good. I would use some kind of 2 part epoxy to attach the check valve to the syringe. Other then that looks good.

MAHA


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thanks, what do you mean by two part epoxy, not sure on this?

thanks


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the equipment now I just have to set it up but somebody told me to run the diffusion at my tank output not my intake tube?


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

They were probably talking about the lines on an external filter. 
Are you setting this up for your nano? 
If so you probably don't have an external filter. You will have to use a diffuser or a reactor.

Hoppy made this thread on building a Co2 reactor with a venturi power head
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/31026-barr-internal-venturi-co2-reactor.html?highlight=venturi

It would be the powered reactor seen in the diagram in this link. I think a system like this one would be about the best way to do DIY co2.
DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium

I was going to do a setup like this but decided it was too much hassle. I took the plunge into a pressurized CO2 system. I bought it one piece at a time. Everytime I got paid I purchased a few things for the system.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

adamt said:


> They were probably talking about the lines on an external filter.
> Are you setting this up for your nano?
> If so you probably don't have an external filter. You will have to use a diffuser or a reactor.
> 
> ...


As of now I don't want to be adding any powerheads too keep the tank open until I get rid of my internal filter. Have seen that link for the DIY co2 but I think I'm going to try the one here first.

thanks for the advice


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

2 Part Epoxy is glue that comes in 2 parts you mix them together and it is very strong. It will hold the plastic better then silicone.

MAHA


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

You need something like a glass diffuser then. 

Also you could get a little mag drive pump and plumb a reactor in the return line and inject your co2 into that. If you did that you should probably plumb in a section for filter media to save the impeller from catching debris. This would be your replacement for your internal filter.
This type of setup would be much like a rena xp1, but cost signifacantly less. It would give you a leg up if you ever decide to upgrade to pressurized Co2 in the future.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

O ok, I used a type of non-toxic gap sealing, impact resistant glue.

I'll look into that, atm I'll just run it into my filter while looking into that, will start looking into it.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

If you would be interested I could build you a system like this for around 50 dollars.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll see, my first goal is to get the co2 working, currently I'm just waiting for the mixture to start making bubbles then I'll go from there. I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

It's working, so I might look into that, though I'll make it myself because I would llike to see how it works so if I have any problems it'l be easier to fix, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Blackeyez (Aug 12, 2006)

I hope you planned on drinking that rootbeer, can't let the beer go to waste:-D Plans lookin good m8.


----------

